# Holiday Ark Dog Walking, Pet Sitting, Small Pet Boarding services in Oxfordshire



## j3ss1ca (Dec 6, 2012)

Hiya

Holiday Ark is a family run pet service provider in Oxfordshire offering dog walking and pet sitting services. Fully insured, police checked and hold a certificate for First Aid in Pets. Our client base covers many parts of Oxfordshire and beyond but, above all, we have a passion for animals and have our own animals. We have had many years experience of pet ownership, from horses to hamsters. Your pets wellbeing is of paramount importance and will be cared for as if they were our own. We are also licensed for home from home dog boarding in our family home without a kennel in sight, living in the family home during their holiday stay.

Rabbit and guinea pigs board in 5ft and 6ft quality hutches with good sized exercise runs for them to play and exervise.

Follow us on facebook www.facebook.com/holidayark or visit Holiday Ark Ltd Pet Services - Dog walking, Dog boarding, Cat feeding, Rabbit/Guinea pig/Small animal boarding to see some of the wonderful animals in our care.


----------



## slingshot538 (Apr 12, 2013)

Download your pet sitter or dog walker services companies in United Pet sitters Professional Pet Sitter Directory Access, you just join our party. Now one time included membership fees minder list for your pet, walking, dog **** or collect Pet Sitting business. We reserve the right to increase the fees in one day of the year for the songs we ever see the relevance. in This time, there is still no new fees - the list will remain free indefinitely.
*Dog Walking Service 

Dog Walking And Pet Sitting*


----------

